
Ask HN: Tools for non-developers to create tools - danpalmer
Over the last year or so I&#x27;ve heard a number of tools mentioned that enable non-developers, or nearly-non-developers to create custom tools&#x2F;workflows&#x2F;processes. I&#x27;m interested in introducing one of these at my company to replace some spreadsheets, CMSs, etc, and was wondering if anyone had recommendations?<p>I&#x27;m keen to hear about all sorts of options: products, services, hosted, self-hosted, VC-backed, open-source... anything. I don&#x27;t really have an opinion on what&#x27;s good here, so would be keen to hear from your experiences.
======
evolve2k
Years ago I built an extensive Ms Access database to manage our accounting
firm. Recently my son has been doing similar activities this time using Libre
Office Base. It’s cross platform and learnable by anyone that is comfortable
with computers and using spreadsheets. No code required. It only suits
building something desktop based to be used on location but could be all you
need to make an envelope mailout app, book library manager or simple stocktake
app.

Stay away from trying to make webapps without wanting to deeply learn to
become developer, here be dragons.

~~~
danpalmer
Thanks for the advice!

I hadn't thought much about desktop-only options, but that's a good call,
something I'll give more consideration to. We would probably need some sort of
remote database access, webhooks, or something to integrate with the rest of
our systems, but it's possible that we could build something for that.

------
evolve2k
I think the other oppprtunity for the tech savvy ‘power user’ that works in a
company but is not a developer would be to get really clever with a tool like
Zapoer. You could go a long way mixing and matching SAAS apps and wiring them
together into custom workflows without the need for code just a bit of logic
thinking on your workflows.

